# Alexisonfire have split



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

One of my favourite bands have split up. Anyone else a fan?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I used to listen to them loads but not so much, think I'll have to get back on that I enjoyed them

Dallas Green (City and Colour) is fantastic.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

1st LP is awesome, Polariods of Polar Bears totally rocks.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah that's a really great song. One of my favs actually - along with pulmonary archery


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

wade macneil has since joined gallows after the departure of frontman frank carter
http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2011/aug/10/gallows-frontman-alexisonfire-wade-macneil


----------

